
My first game – Unison, increase the numbers but keep them in the range - silentfish
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dalvenk.unison
======
silentfish
Very simple game - click any of three buttons below to increase one of the two
numbers. The color of the button corresponds to the number that is going to be
increased. Try to make the choice before the timer runs out. The bigger the
numbers the faster the timer. In the event the numbers match - Unison! - the
timer resets.

My first ever published game. Android only.

